# What tunes do you hum while taking a bath/shower?



## Wicked_one

The title says it all. 

A rather intimate moment of our lives is sometimes accompanied by the music that we provide (or maybe by someone else).

Today I found myself humming the theme from _La Campanella _ and that's what gave me the idea to ask you this. Other times, I used to hum the beginning of Mahler's 5th...

What about you?


----------



## Sofronitsky

Bach's Keyboard Concerto in G minor. I try to sing all of the voices and get very passionate about it.

I hope my neighbors don't hear me.


----------



## Couchie




----------



## Aramis

Compilations of rigged opera arias that I actually have in mind, eventually songs


----------



## pjang23

Schubert songs! They're a total gold mine of great melodies.


----------



## jurianbai

mostly atonal chorus


----------



## TxllxT

I wash my brain with Prokofiev and my limbs start to move in every possible angle under the shower.


----------



## sospiro

TxllxT said:


> I wash my brain with Prokofiev and my limbs start to move in every possible angle under the shower.


Evidence please


----------



## TxllxT

sospiro said:


> Evidence please


This is how I come out from under the shower:










Reborn like a lamb (without earmarks)


----------



## sospiro

TxllxT said:


> This is how I come out from under the shower - Reborn like a lamb (without earmarks)


 you mean all furry & with an aversion to mint sauce?


----------



## science

Christopher Otcasek's version of "Wild Child" from the film _Pretty Woman_.

I sometimes conduct in the shower. I fancy I have Solti's mannerisms....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I actually never came into the habit of singing in the shower. Of course, I sing in my head all the time, I can recreate an entire symphony orchestra, so I've probably done that in the shower. About 80% of the time, I'm imagining some melody in my head. Once, I caught myself humming Beethoven.


----------



## Weston

It's different every day. With around 500 years worth of music that I enjoy, it could be anything from Monteverdi to Muse. Today I have a Handel organ concerto in my head.


----------



## Ukko

I used to sing - 'O sole mio'... I never knew the rest of it, so I continued with 're mi fa sol la, ti do re mi fa, [repeating endlessly]. In a shower, this practice may be self-deafening. Also enervating, and maybe even detrimental to the I.Q.


----------



## Aksel

This:






Please make it stop.


----------



## Schnowotski

Usually I improvise my own ramblings - which could be everything from meowing to melodies - or slightly modify existing songs. But I do have some pieces that I use to sing. My basic repertoire consist of songs by Webern, especially songs "Eingang" (from opus 4) and "Schweigt auch die Welt" (from opus 31), they are very catchy, and of course there are some popular songs. To name two: "Wovon man nicht sprechen kann daruber muss man schweigen" by M. A. Numminen and "Vielä on kesää jäljellä" by Mamba (it is so unshamefully dreadfully commercial).

Recently two lieds by Mozart have been on my list: Abendfindung and die Alte.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I actually never came into the habit of singing in the shower. Of course, I sing in my head all the time, I can recreate an entire symphony orchestra, so I've probably done that in the shower. About 80% of the time, I'm imagining some melody in my head. Once, I caught myself humming Beethoven.


Ok, I just caught myself humming the 5th variation of Prokofiev's 2nd Symphony, with orchestral accompaniment in my head, in the shower. Yeah, I'm crazy. But only because I remembered it from doing that Sonic Assault Thread!


----------



## GoneBaroque

Whatever comes to mind but sometimes it's In Fernem Land.

Rob


----------



## Chris

I don't consciously hum - it's not fair on other members of the household - but when an earworm lodges in my brain I find myself humming the wretched thing involuntarily. Radio 3 recently devoted a fortnight to light music and nothing is worse than light music melodies for creating earworms. Listen to this at your peril. You might find it still going through your head in an endless loop a fortnight from now






Here's another offender:


----------



## Wicked_one

Interesting so far. Quite a play list. 

I really enjoy Schnowotski's post. Reading it, it gave me the (new) idea of going to take a shower/bath with an already made list: "When I'm gonna be naked - _Ode to Joy_; when I'm gonna shampoo - _Brahms' Scherzo_, etc. Hehe


----------



## Aramis

These two would make very good shower repertoire:


----------



## Ravellian

I don't ever hum - I'm a very silent person most of the time.


----------



## PhillipPark

I often 'bebop' (humming doesn't suffice) Ravel's 'Forlane' from Le Tombeau de Couperin and the themes from the 1st movement of Hindemith's "Symphonic Metamorphosis". Catchy!


----------



## Air

For me, "shower time" can be one of two things - 1) a place to practice what I would never be able to sing in public and 2) a stage for performance since I will likely never have this chance. Regarding #1, this includes my incredibly unsuccessful attempt to develop a good falsetto. I'm quite persistent though, and can regularly be heard scratching away at Sempre Libera, Da Tempeste, and even Una Voce Poco Fa (with lyrics changed of course) if one catches me at the right (or more like _wrong_) times. More often are my "efforts" to sing the high Cs from Ah! Mes Amis, and I'm not a tenor either. I have to go into falsetto, because if I try to sing like Pavarotti only air comes out.

I'm really a bass-baritone though, but only a wistful amateur who has, unfortunately, very rarely sang outside of the shower and never sang in front of a crowd before (except in children's choir, etc.) So very important to me is the opportunity to use of the shower room to "get on stage". I've always loved doing the Commendatore Scene as Don Giovanni, Non Piu Andrai from Figaro, Un Di Felice from Traviata or Una furtiva lagrima from L'elisir (both transposed to whatever I feel comfortable with, which is nice) and pretending that all the action is happening right there, right then in the shower. Another favorite of mine is hopping from voice to voice in "Cum Sancto Spiritu" from Bach's Mass in B minor. I'm not above sing tenor either, or for that matter, soprano - yikes!

I cringe at the thought - but after all, if there's a place to let go completely, this is it.


----------



## Almaviva

Hilltroll72 said:


> I used to sing - 'O sole mio'... I never knew the rest of it


 Che bella cosa 
e' na jurnata 'e sole
n'aria serena 
doppo na tempesta!
Pe' ll'aria fresca 
pare già na festa
Che bella cosa 
e' na jurnata 'e sole

Ma n'atu sole,
cchiù bello, oje ne'
'O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
'O sole, 
'o sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
sta 'nfronte a te!

Quanno fa notte 
e 'o sole se ne scenne,
me vene quase 
'na malincunia;
sotto 'a fenesta 
toia restarria
quanno fa notte 
e 'o sole se ne scenne.

Ma n'atu sole,
cchiù bello, oje ne'
'O sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!

'O sole, 'o sole mio
sta 'nfronte a te!
sta 'nfronte a te!


----------



## Almaviva

It's always an opera aria, duo, or ensemble. It changes with time.
Recently:
Pourquoi me réveiller
Una furtiva lagrima
Je crois entendre encore
Bella figlia del amore


----------



## World Violist

I often just let some music play through my head...I don't tend to hum. I also tend to conduct (I fancy I have Boulez's mannerisms).

If I hum at all, it's usually when I arrive at the climax of the Ravel Left Hand Concerto.  Or sometimes humming the continuo from the third movement of BWV 4...


----------



## science

I know I'm not the only one that conducts in the shower. 

'Fess up folks.


----------



## World Violist

science said:


> I know I'm not the only one that conducts in the shower.





World Violist said:


> I also tend to conduct (I fancy I have Boulez's mannerisms).


I agree


----------



## science

Sorry man, I missed that!

I've never seen Boulez conduct, but I will find a video.

Edit: based on this - 



 - I'd say we are kindred souls.


----------



## Wicked_one

So we have the singers, the conductors... All we need now are some orchestra players and we can make the TC Shower Orchestra. The rather awkward orchestra, that is...


----------



## Schnowotski

science said:


> I know I'm not the only one that conducts in the shower.
> 
> 'Fess up folks.


Indeed.

What is more awkward is that I tend to conduct while walking and listening music from my mp3-player. I use my umbrella - which I always carry with my in my hand - as a conducting baton. Suddenly I realize what I'm doing, stop it right away and look if anyone saw. It is terrible.


----------



## World Violist

Schnowotski said:


> Indeed.
> 
> What is more awkward is that I tend to conduct while walking and listening music from my mp3-player. I use my umbrella - which I always carry with my in my hand - as a conducting baton. Suddenly I realize what I'm doing, stop it right away and look if anyone saw. It is terrible.


I often do the same, minus the umbrella. Hands are sufficiently awkward to be seen waving while outside walking. I suppose that if I am carrying something that resembles a baton I'll wave that around too, but I don't tend to carry stuff while just strolling around.

I already know people regard me as at least vaguely crazy, so I don't even bother to look around...


----------



## Almaviva

World Violist said:


> I often do the same, minus the umbrella. Hands are sufficiently awkward to be seen waving while outside walking. I suppose that if I am carrying something that resembles a baton I'll wave that around too, but I don't tend to carry stuff while just strolling around.
> 
> I already know people regard me as at least vaguely crazy, so I don't even bother to look around...


I bought a baton just to be able to air conduct in style. Seriously, I do have one. But I only do it at home.
The guy who conducts with an umbrella while walking down the streat will end up taken by police to a psychiatric hospital.:lol:


----------



## Schnowotski

Almaviva said:


> I bought a baton just to be able to air conduct in style. Seriously, I do have one. But I only do it at home.
> The guy who conducts with an umbrella while walking down the streat will end up taken by police to a psychiatric hospital.:lol:


Hoho. I hope that doesn't happen.

But now I want my own baton too. Reminds me of my friend who bought brushes (the things you play snare drum with) so he could brush different surfaces with them while listening to music. I must admit that usually when I'm drinking at his place I somehow semi-automaticly pick the brushes up and start to brush with them.


----------



## Yoshi

I know someone who air conducts on the street all the time, I don't even find it weird anymore.

Usualy I hum whatever is stuck in my head that day, which could be anything. Right now it's the Monty Python's lumberjack song. All because someone reminded me of it aaah!


----------



## Almaviva

Schnowotski said:


> Hoho. I hope that doesn't happen.
> But now I want my own baton too. Reminds me of my friend who bought brushes (the things you play snare drum with) so he could brush different surfaces with them while listening to music. I must admit that usually when I'm drinking at his place I somehow semi-automaticly pick the brushes up and start to brush with them.


This is an old picture of my set-up (I have upgraded it ever since) but you can see my baton behind the tall green candle and in front of the two other shorter candles.


----------



## Yoshi

I have a baton at home but I don't use it, it's something that was passed through my family for generations. It's probably over 100 years old and the thing is quite heavy, I think it's made in silver or something.


----------



## Almaviva

Jan said:


> I have a baton at home but I don't use it, it's something that was passed through my family for generations. It's probably over 100 years old and the thing is quite heavy, I think it's made in silver or something.


 Sell it! I bet you'd find a buyer willing to pay some decent money for it.


----------



## eorrific

Yesterday's shower program was Bizet's Carmen Entracte of Act 3.



Jan said:


> I have a baton at home but I don't use it, it's something that was passed through my family for generations. It's probably over 100 years old and the thing is quite heavy, I think it's made in silver or something.


You should sell it for $5, I'll be generous and buy it. :devil:


----------



## BelaBartok

I make up little songs about my name. 

I'm a narcissist.


----------



## Badinerie

Wagner...I dont know why dont like much Wagner...but bathtime seem to bring out the Sword Forger in me... Hohi ect.


----------



## Sid James

I'm usually kind of rushed to sing in the shower or anything like that. I'm not very organised & tend to leave these kinds of things to the last minute, but I've never really liked singing that much anyway...


----------



## Wicked_one

Lately I hummed Alkan. I'm a virtuoso in humming.


----------



## clavichorder

Wicked_one said:


> Lately I hummed Alkan. I'm a virtuoso in humming.


 Apply your virtuosity to the contrapuntal refinement of Medtner(contrapuntal humming)! March of the Paladin please, that's what I've been humming fragments of lately.

Other than that, its lately been Turkey in the Straw.


----------



## Wicked_one

clavichorder said:


> Apply your virtuosity to the contrapuntal refinement of Medtner(contrapuntal humming)! March of the Paladin please, that's what I've been humming fragments of lately.
> 
> Other than that, its lately been Turkey in the Straw.


I'll see what I can do. I'll post updates


----------



## Lenfer

I'm not that keen on Wagner either it must be the bubbles.


----------



## Yoshi

The russian national anthem lately. I don't know why.


----------



## Bellinilover

Today in the bath I tried out a mezzo version of "Urna fatale" and the cabaletta from Verdi's LA FORZA DEL DESTINO.


----------



## Cheyenne

I don't usually hum in the shower, but I love humming the opening theme of Glazunov's first symphony! When I feel somewhat dejected, I tend to hum the opening of Górecki's third symphony, which I do so incompetently that I inevitably cheer myself up!


----------



## Vaneyes

A brief but thorough cleaning, that's all, no time for vocalizing, get in, get out.


----------



## hpowders

Usually excerpts from Mahler's Seventh Symphony, first movement.


----------



## ribonucleic

I can't believe no one has named "Largo al factotum" yet.

Not only is the merriness apropos for the pleasure of cleaning oneself, there are the lyrical references to grooming instruments.


----------



## Tristan

Today it was a portion of "Pas de Quatre" by Pugni. That one tune seems to be so catchy that it's just in my mind every now and then


----------



## Cosmos

Verdi - Triumphant March from Aïda. Sometimes I get too loud and annoy my roommates


----------



## Ingélou

Tragic folk songs are the best - The Banks of the Sweet Primroses, or Felton Lonnen.


----------

